# Заказать инструмент за границей.



## goganik (22 Окт 2014)

Посоветуйте, с кем актуально сейчас общаться. Фирма, или может частник занимается. Если есть положительный опыт в этом деле, буду рад увидеть ответ.


----------



## vev (22 Окт 2014)

goganik (22.10.2014, 22:23) писал:


> Посоветуйте, с кем актуально сейчас общаться. Фирма, или может частник занимается. Если есть положительный опыт в этом деле, буду рад увидеть ответ.


А поподробнее можно? Что хотите заказать? 
С "фирмами" выходит знаааачительно дороже, чем можно было бы купить. Я сейчас жду Scandalli через Zet10. Покупал уже у него, поэтому через него же и заказал следующий.


----------



## aram (23 Окт 2014)

я заказал бугари армандо! каталоговая стоимость 14 130 евро привезли за 460т р! пишу для примера и для сравнения! интересно? тогда пишите чел знаменитый! и оплата только при получении инструмента! удачи))
я доволен!


----------



## goganik (23 Окт 2014)

Более конкретно - нужны аккордеон и баян. Готовые, четырехголосные, 11 регистров в правой, подбородники (если очень сильно на цену влияют - без них), + встроенная подзвучка с выходом на джек. По конкретной модели совсем ничего не могу сказать. Музыка будет играться разная - от народной до блюза и рока. Если еще и достойную фирму, к которой можно приглядеться, подскажете, то совсем хорошо))


----------



## vev (23 Окт 2014)

goganik (23.10.2014, 07:30) писал:


> Более конкретно - нужны аккордеон и баян. Готовые, четырехголосные, 11 регистров в правой, подбородники (если очень сильно на цену влияют - без них), + встроенная подзвучка с выходом на джек. По конкретной модели совсем ничего не могу сказать. Музыка будет играться разная - от народной до блюза и рока. Если еще и достойную фирму, к которой можно приглядеться, подскажете, то совсем хорошо))


Оно конечно несколько больше деталей, но. ... С таким описанием Вы долго выбирать будете. Привезти - не очень большая проблема, но выбор - целиком Ваша головная боль. Пока Вы не будете готовы ткнуть пальцем в конкретный инструмент, ничего с места не сдвинется. Смотрите/пробуйте то, что есть здесь. Определяйтесь, что Вам больше по-душе, а вот тогда ищите того, кто привезет.

Можно, конечно, собрать мнения местных аборигенов, но у каждого будет своя любимая марка и любимая модель, но вот именно Вам она может не подойти.


----------



## Bayanist711 (23 Окт 2014)

*aram*, 
Прайс это цены для Европы, и к нам никакого отношения не имеют. Заказав прямо на фабрике, такую цену они вам не скажут! Это для лохов, мол по прайсу вот столько, а у меня можно и подешевле купить.


----------



## aram (24 Окт 2014)

Bayanist711
Соглаен! ну опять смотрите какая ситуация(привожу пример конкретный)!
искал бугари именно 289 45 клавиш выборка! живые деньги в кармане ни в одном магазине не найти(Москва)!
только на заказ! цены от 600т до 650 т р (курс евро тогда был 47-48 руб) только на заказ и 100процентная предоплата!
звоню в фабрику Bugari менеджер говорит есть один инструмент(только один готовый) цена 7500евро приезжайте!
посчитал дорогу+проживание+дорогу до москвы(так как сам из сочи) мне человек привез за 460 т р!(курс евро уже 52-53р) теперь просто ответьте мне пожалуйста! где можно в россии купить новый бугари 289 за 460т? и второй вопрос, кому его можно продать за 390т? второй вопрос задан не случайно! ))


----------



## aram (24 Окт 2014)

Соглаен! ну опять смотрите какая ситуация(привожу пример конкретный)!
искал бугари именно 289 45 клавиш выборка! живые деньги в кармане ни в одном магазине не найти(Москва)!
только на заказ! цены от 600т до 650 т р (курс евро тогда был 47-48 руб) только на заказ и 100процентная предоплата!
звоню в фабрику Bugari менеджер говорит есть один инструмент(только один готовый) цена 7500евро приезжайте!
посчитал дорогу+проживание+дорогу до москвы(так как сам из сочи) мне человек привез за 460 т р!(курс евро уже 52-53р) теперь просто ответьте мне пожалуйста! где можно в россии купить новый бугари 289 за 460т? и второй вопрос, кому его можно продать за 390т? второй вопрос задан не случайно! ))


----------



## goganik (24 Окт 2014)

Парни, спасибо, в общем и целом понятно. В голове складывается такой алгоритм:
1. Определится с конфигурацией, исходя из будущих задач.
2. Выбрать непосредственно на сайте производителя модель (учитывая свое мнение и опыт относительно марки, а также качественные отзывы).
3. Обратиться непосредственно к представителючеловеку, чей ник прозвучал в обсуждении.

Я немного поторопил события и надо было начинать с другого. А ситуация такая: покупка будет проходить по грантовому проекту, и, соответственно, необходимо в смету заложить либо конкретную цену, либо некую вилку цен. Отсюда прямой вопрос - уложимся в 250тр-270тр за четырехголосный с максимальным диапазоном инструмент без выборки с встроенной подзвучкой?


----------



## vev (24 Окт 2014)

goganik (24.10.2014, 08:33) писал:


> Парни, спасибо, в общем и целом понятно. В голове складывается такой алгоритм:
> 1. Определится с конфигурацией, исходя из будущих задач.
> 2. Выбрать непосредственно на сайте производителя модель (учитывая свое мнение и опыт относительно марки, а также качественные отзывы).
> 3. Обратиться непосредственно к представителючеловеку, чей ник прозвучал в обсуждении.
> ...


Прямой ответ: зависит от марки. Scandalli, Bugari, Pidgini - новый не влезет. Vignoni, Fantini - влезет. Но, поскольку цена определена в euro/$, то что вы можете купить за рубли сейчас может быть намного лучше и навороченее того, что Вы сможете втиснуть через пару месяцев. Рынок однако

Ищите б/у, если позволяют условия гранта и отсутствие внутренних ограничений.


----------



## Bayanist711 (24 Окт 2014)

*aram*, 
Я тоже год назад заказывал инструмент Бугари. Долго искал и советовался, и в конце концов заказал на фабрике. Звонил не менеджерам, а прямо Roberto Ottavianelli, он мне дал не большую скидку, но плюс в том что я заказал какой хотел, всё до мелочей, а не покупал обычный рядовой. В России цены невозможно завышены, с этим я не спорю. Я решил на фабрике заказать, не знаю... И если в дальнейшем решу поменять инструмент, то опять буду заказывать на фабрике. Правда когда я заказывал курс евро был-40.


----------



## aram (24 Окт 2014)

Bayanist711
терерь самое главное! не просто рядовой а с голосами BINCI!! забыл написать!))
однако друзья скажу честно я особо разницу не наблюдаю! для сравнения поиграл на таком же с обычными голосами!
у обоих очень приятный звук и безупречный ответ на пиано и на форте не захлебнулись)) всем удачи в поиске, в творчестве и в гонорарах))


----------



## Bayanist711 (27 Окт 2014)

aram (24.10.2014, 23:40) писал:


> Bayanist711
> терерь самое главное! не просто рядовой а с голосами BINCI!! забыл написать!))
> однако друзья скажу честно я особо разницу не наблюдаю! для сравнения поиграл на таком же с обычными голосами!
> у обоих очень приятный звук и безупречный ответ на пиано и на форте не захлебнулись)) всем удачи в поиске, в творчестве и в гонорарах))


Ну у меня не BINCI, а ARTIGIANA... На BINCI не приходилось играть...


----------

